# Password dummy...



## KauaiMark (Apr 12, 2007)

I think I got both the BBS and members only password thingy set up. This post should come up "TUG member" 

Does it?


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 12, 2007)

*Damn...*

Ok, What am I missing?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 12, 2007)

My! Such language!  

I think my response in this thread will steer you in the right direction for getting changed back to "TUG Member".


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 12, 2007)

*Can you hear me now?*

What about now?

ok, looks like it's working. So it appears I can't have the "TUG resorts" login password to be the same as the "TUG BBS" login password.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

KauaiMark said:


> What about now?



You're good to go - you've now got the correct BBS Member Code entered into your profile.



> ok, looks like it's working. So it appears I can't have the "TUG resorts" login password to be the same as the "TUG BBS" login password.



Passwords have nothing to do with being shown as a TUG Member on the bbs -this is controlled solely by the BBS Member Code entry in your BBS Profile.

You certainly CAN have both passwords the same - it, frankly, is our hope that everyone will do just that so they can have one set of login data working everywhere on TUG.

.... just don't enter a password of any kind as the BBS Member Code entry in your profile, as that just won't work.


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 12, 2007)

*My bad...*



Makai Guy said:


> .... just don't enter a password of any kind as the BBS Member Code entry in your profile, as that just won't work.



Got it. 

Use the BBS CP "Edit email & *Password*" to change the BBS password

--and--

Use the BBS CP "Edit Profile" to enter the TUG *member code* which isn't any kinda password at all.

I'm slow but I'll eventually get there...


----------



## grest (Apr 12, 2007)

OK...I've done this 3 times and still my message reads that I have an outdated BBS Member Code in my profile...very frustrating!  HELP!
Connie


----------



## Jan (Apr 12, 2007)

It's doing the same for me.        Jan


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

grest said:


> OK...I've done this 3 times and still my message reads that I have an outdated BBS Member Code in my profile...very frustrating!  HELP!
> Connie



Well, you shouldn't be seeing THAT message any longer because you no longer have the expired value in your BBS Member Code field in your profile.  

But you don't have the BBS Member Code in that field, either, which is why you are now being shown as Guest. (You have your Member Login password entered instead.)

This post will graphically guide you through the process of fixing the problem.  If you can access the reviews okay, just skip down to PART II:
*Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*


----------



## grest (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok...I tried again after the last post and I thought I had it all worked out...geesh,,,just attempted to access reviews...nope...frustrating!  Will try the whole process again..
Connie

later...more frustration in dummyland...I just cannot seem to make this work...cannot get into reviews, and I'm still a guest...will give it up for now and try again tomorrow..


----------



## king1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you feel like a character in one of Franz Kafka's stories?


----------



## grest (Apr 13, 2007)

king1 said:


> Do you feel like a character in one of Franz Kafka's stories?



Exactly!
Actually, what is very frustrating is my lack of computer savvy, which I imagine must be the reason that I can't complete what should  be a simple task...
Connie


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

I have modified it for you Connie.  should take effect when ou log off/back on.


(also did Jans while I was in there)


----------



## grest (Apr 14, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> I have modified it for you Connie.  should take effect when ou log off/back on.
> 
> 
> (also did Jans while I was in there)



Thank you, thank you, o mighty administrator...I was lost, and I am back in the  arms of TUG
Connie


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 14, 2007)

grest said:


> Exactly!
> Actually, what is very frustrating is my lack of computer savvy, which I imagine must be the reason that I can't complete what should  be a simple task...
> Connie



Connie,

I am very computer saavy and I got tripped up by the process several times.  Even after I thought I was done, I got warning messages weeks later that I wasn't.  So, it's not you.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 14, 2007)

I kept getting blocked from that page because (I think) it wanted to run a script which was being blocked by my internet setting. By going to internet options and adding the site to my list of "trusted sites" I was able to get past the security blockages. Made the change and the took it out of the trusted sites list.

Hope this is helpful...


----------

